
Darpa unveils ‘extreme’ in-hub electric motors for military vehicles - evo_9
https://electrek.co/2018/07/21/darpa-electric-vehicle-military-applications-inhub-motor/
======
usermac
It is very well presented in the video. Even more is discussed. Some of it
looks promising.

